# Pup's bite, having baby teeth pulled?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have never seen that, but I would go to a specialist to at least get a second opinion. The canines are the last to come out but they'll be out before she turns 5 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Her bite looks normal to me... that is a really odd recommendation...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

her bite looks normal to me but if you have concerns I would go to a veterinary dentist... I would NOT allow your regular vet to touch those teeth.... and I wouild talk to your breeder and get their thoughts...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shalva said:


> her bite looks normal to me but if you have concerns I would go to a veterinary dentist... I would NOT allow your regular vet to touch those teeth.... and I wouild talk to your breeder and get their thoughts...



Isn't it odd that there's an indent in the upper gums though?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Never mind, Molly has a slight indent there too.. Just not like the photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah the indent is there because the teeth fit into the indent ... not the teeth made the indent...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could some board members with puppies this age post pics of your puppies teeth similar to this pic?

I am no breeder, nor am I a vet, however, I would not have those teeth pulled. Puppies are growing quickly, everything in their body will shift, change, move, in the end when they are adults they will be fine.

If you are concerned, I agree with finding a specialist for another opinion, and talking to your breeder.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Just to clarify, we sent that pic to the breeder we got her from (Allsgold) who doesn't think there's a problem.
I'm taking her to another vet tomorrow for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I show and breed my dogs, bites are important. When I first stressed about my Cookie's bite, a collie breeder reminded me that the lower jaw grows more slowly. Another breeder said she never looks at the bite until all of the teeth are in..... This is being judged on deciduous(baby teeth). I would give it more time... I have a client with another breed where it was recommended to pull the "baby teeth"(incisors). Well it was done, and the dog ended up,with a wry jaw...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

darn, I looked at all the pics and the only one that I have is at about 6 months when I noticed that one tooth did not come in. Sorry - this wouldn't help now.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just curious as to whether the second vet has the same opinion. Keep us posted.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

I took Molly in for a 2nd opinion this morning and the vet said that there is no reason to extract any of her teeth as her bite is fine. Since the bottom jaw grows slowly, when the adult teeth finally come through it'll correct itself in the process. He said at only 13 weeks of age it's too early to see any problems arising, but mentioned again her bite is fine. After all that he didn't even charge me for a check-up. So when Molly is due for her 4 month shot at the end of January I'll be taking her back there. I have already canceled her appointment with my previous vet.
Thanks for all your posts. 

Karen & Molly


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That's great news. It is always good to get a second opinion especially when it's good! Like you, I checked with Brenda in one instance and she reassured me before the vet did. On another note, it is time for you to post more pics of your Allsgold Molly hint hint...


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Joanne & Asia said:


> That's great news. It is always good to get a second opinion especially when it's good! Like you, I checked with Brenda in one instance and she reassured me before the vet did. On another note, it is time for you to post more pics of your Allsgold Molly hint hint...


I have pictures of Molly under *Introducing Precious Molly (Journal), *under Introductions. 

Karen & Molly


----------

